# a tutui and ?



## Mallarme

Ştiu că există "a tutui" pentru a spune "tu" cu cineva.  Există un verb care înseamnă a spune "dunmeavoastră" (asemenea cu "vouvoyer" în franceză)?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## alitza

Nu, nu exista un asemenea verb. Se spune pur si simplu ca te adresezi cuiva cu "dumneavoastra".


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Ştiu că există "a tutui" pentru a spune "tu" cu cineva cuiva. Există un verb care înseamnă a spune "dunmeavoastră" (asemenea cu "vouvoyer" în franceză)?
> 
> Mulţumesc!


----------



## Mallarme

Ah! Mersi alitza!


----------



## alitza

Cu multa placere, Mallarme!


----------



## Baba May

Dacă nu există, atunci îl putem inventa: _a (se) văvăi_ sau altceva. Dacă nu există în engleză nu înseamnă că nu putem folosi un cuvânt care să descrie situația, așa cum există și în franceză, spaniolă și alte limbi romanice. Așadar, să fim un pic mai creativi !

De fapt, dacă mă gândesc mai bine, există verbul _a (se) domni_, pentru un registru mai elevat. Deci, _a (se) văvăi _este într-un registru mai colocvial și umoristic.


----------



## danielstan

Folosirea pluralului de politețe _dumneavoastră_ a apărut relativ recent în română, fiind o calchiere a pluralului franțuzesc _vous_ -
un import al _bonjuriștilor_ din sec. XIX.
Evident că verbul_ a tutui_ este o calchiere a franțuzescului _tutoyer - _dexonline - tutui_,_
iar calchierea franțuzescului _vouvoyer_ nu a reușit la noi, din cauza cuvântului foarte lung _dumneavoastră_.
Să încercăm să ne imaginăm cum ar suna vebul
_a dumneavoastrui_!!!
Dacă dorim un verb provenit din pronumele _voi_, care nu e de politețe ca în franceză, ar ieși
_a voivoi_ !
P.S.
Pentru forma pronumelui de politețe autentic românesc vezi:
Scrisoarea lui Neacșu - Wikipedia

Acest pronume era _domnia ta_ (care a dus la _dumneata_ în româna modernă).


----------

